# Jerky gun



## Kansas170 (Dec 22, 2018)

I got tired of using a hand jerky gun so I made this one out of a Dewalt caulking gun. All I had to do was change the tip which I got from my other jerky gun. It fit right on. I make a lot of venison jerky out of the burger. I have an MES 40" smoker I set at 145 degrees and it takes 7 hours to do a batch. I have an external smoke unit attached to the smoker because the MES will not heat the chips up inside enough at 145 degrees to light them. I use Nesco Jerky seasoning mix. They have great flavors and comes with the cure also. They make it real easy one pack of seasoning and one pack of cure per pound of burger.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 22, 2018)

Member since yesterday? Well welcome to SMF. Pretty slick jerky gun! 

Point

Scott


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 22, 2018)

Nice first post. I just purchased a Jerky cannon from LEMs. So I'll be going the manual route when I start doing sausage and jerky post Christmas. If I like results then this will be something worth looking into.

Point for sure.
Chrsi


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 22, 2018)

I made one out of my favorite calking gun, but not electric.
Then decided I liked whole muscle Jerky better, so I parked the modified calking gun.

You do know that is cheating, don't you?


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 22, 2018)

Now that is slick!  Reminds me of a weedeater motor powered blender I once saw.  Nothing like a 2 stroke adult beverage.


----------



## mike243 (Dec 22, 2018)

Dentures and whole meat jerky dont get along,I’m a ground jery man my self so that’s pretty slick


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 22, 2018)

Kansas170 said:


> I use Nesco Jerky seasoning mix.


The Nesco original makes great jerky .


----------



## Braz (Dec 22, 2018)

Looks like a Binford 1000. (Tim the Toolman reference for those who get it)


----------



## Miss Piggy (Dec 31, 2018)

I just made ground venison/bacon jerky with my gun yesterday for the first time. I wasn't counting on us liking it, but we sure do! Kudos on the creativity! I'm going to show my husband. After several pounds, it makes ones hand/arm a bit tired.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 31, 2018)

Awesome idea might have to try this.

Warren


----------



## blucmal (Apr 15, 2020)

How much ground meat will fit per run? Is there anyway to stuff bigger  salami casings? How big tip you reakon you could put on there?


----------

